# KVM with Virtio- Containment broken?

## dman777

I have a question about Virtio and KVM. With KVM, everything is contained for security within the VM. With Virtio and paravirtulization, the guest drivers share thier work load the host for better performance. Does this decrease the containment of the Virtual Guest?

----------

## cach0rr0

not to the degree that you should be concerned, no. 

You're, presumably, exposing your hosts to the outside world, such that they are contactable by the outside world. 

The sheer fact that you have network connectivity between guests and/or between guests and host, should be a far, far lesser concern than allowing connectivity between guest and outside world. 

Unless there comes some vuln that's directly exploitable purely within the network stack, this minimal loss of "containment" is a non-issue

----------

